# Caber Tabs



## boogie.o (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey gents I used to get some good caber tabs from MP, but he's not up and running anymore. I need to find another research chem company that makes Caber tabs. I know a few sell sponsors sell liquid caber but studies show that caber degrades in liquid after about 30 days. 
Anybody know of any sponsors or other chem companies who make tabs?
Thanks!


----------



## Dannie (Nov 8, 2013)

Buy Cabaser (Dostinex)
Legit pharma grade caber at good price!


----------



## Swolldier (Jun 2, 2014)

Boogie o, did you try the mentioned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

